# Accessory with push button start.



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

You have to hold the start button for 5 second to put it in a stand by mode. I had to do this when i tuned the car.


----------



## mike1coolguy88 (Apr 7, 2012)

what he said ^


----------



## Caruzer (Aug 10, 2012)

akrupocin said:


> You have to hold the start button for 5 second to put it in a stand by mode. I had to do this when i tuned the car.


Thanks, thats kinda weird. They really don't explain that in the manual. They call it service mode.


----------

